# Does rating a pax 1 star unmatch you with them for good?



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

Whats the official word on this? 

Not just i think.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

With uber? Pax and driver must trade 1 stars and uber 'may' unmatch you. Gotta call support to make it stick. 

Lyft, it is said a 3 star does the trick by itself.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gr*yft* even tells you, when you rate, that if you rate three stars or less, you will not be assigned that customer, again. Gr*yft* does have a five star default, but, if you touch the thing before the wheel stops spinning, you can rate what you want to rate. Further, you can change your rating for up to twenty four hours. There are some passengers on Lyft who get an automatic one star from me, but, they can upgrade to five with a tip of one dollar or better.


----------

